# Wie fang ich einen Char an?



## Simpley (16. Juli 2010)

Kann ein Char so aussehen

Name: Pardon(Fals wer einen "wirklichen" namen hat bitte posten)

Rasse: Goblin

Klasse: Schurke/ingi(kann man das kombinieren, da ich sehr gerne eine etwas lustigere/abgedreht/schräge Klasse haben würde)

Fraktion: Unteres Viertel

Aussehen: Braune knie-lange,dort abgerissene Hose, Braune Lederstiefel, die einige verbrannte Flecken haben(Gobliningenieurskunst), eine  Grün/braune Lederrüstung, Wappenrock des Unteren Viertels,der selbstverständlich auch brandflecken aufweist, und darrüber einen Ledergurt an dem einige Sprengladungen befestigt sind, auch ein Gewehr mit einem breitem Lauf ist am Rücken festgeschnallt. Er trägt schwarze Handschuhe, die Gummiartige Innenseiten aufweisen, eine grüne Ingeniersbrille, bestehent aus zwei Zahnrädern und Malachit-Gläsern. Er hat einen vorne spitzzulaufenden Hut auf, den eine Feuerrocfeder ziert. Den Abschluss bilden zwei unscheinbare Dolche die am Gürtel befestigt sind und jeweils eine Glücksmünze mit einem Loch, durch die ein Faden gesponnen ist, der Münze mit Dolch verbindet.

Weitere Fragen:

Wie steigt man am einfachsten in eine Runde ein, gibt es irgendetwas zu beachten, außerhalb von Nettikette?


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (16. Juli 2010)

Zur Klasse: Kannst ja den Tüftler nehmen, der bastelt alles und sprengt noch mehr in die Luft!^^

Aus deiner Fraktion entnehme ich, dass du meine Taverne in Shattrath besuchen willst? Nun, wenn du
einsteigen willst: Komme von der Straße in den Raum und gehe auf ein oder zwei Charaktere ein. Oder
auf das Chaos, das gerade herrscht^^
Du kannst jemanden direkt ansprechen oder dich einfach an den Tresen setzten, eine Tüftelei auspacken
und darauf warten, angesprochen zu werden.


----------



## Dweencore (16. Juli 2010)

Also deinen '' Char'' mach ihn die am besten so wie du willst, sonst gefällt er dir nach kurzer Zeit nicht und du kannst dir einen neuen machen.
Lass dir auch Zeit beim ''erstellen'', ich z.B. habe an meiner zweiten Berschreibung 1Stunde geschrieben , obwohl sie nich mal so lange ist.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Viel Spaß.


Das mit den Ingi will ich auch noch machen ^^
Mal gucken wie ich es anstelle.


----------

